# Te users and math



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've found that Te users (XXTJ's) are amazing at math. Are you Te users good at math?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Yes. Yes I am. It's my one of my strongest subjects.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well..*

Yes, yes I am also. Having that logical, analytical mindset could go far in developing Mathematical abilities I'd think.

I do have a Math degree after all, that is a double Honor's Bachelor of Mathematics.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

jbking said:


> Yes, yes I am also. Having that logical, analytical mindset could go far in developing Mathematical abilities I'd think.
> 
> I do have a Math degree after all, that is a double Honor's Bachelor of Mathematics.


I'd be in hell if I majored in mathematics, lol


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am ISTJ, and I'm a math major. I was awesome at calculus, differential equations, linear algebra (well, the non-proofs stuff), and numerical methods. Most of this stuff just involves following methods that are in the textbook or that the teacher goes over, so I guess it's really more algorithmic. Some of the proofs courses I've found a little bit more challenging. 

Next year I'm taking Abstract Algebra and Real Analysis and Complex variables, so we'll see how the proofs go in math. I think I wll struggle with them (I'm more inclined to pick up facts to craft arguments or follow proven methods to see if they work, rather than to solve a whole new problem I haven't seen before). 

I am wondering if I would be better at math if I were an NTJ. Or even an NTP. 

I wonder if people who use a lot of Ti are also good at math? ( xSTP and XNTP).

Although, one of my friends is an ISFJ and she's majoring in math. She says she's no good at math (she's just doing the major because she wants to be a teacher of math), but I think she is reasonably good. Math's such a difficult major anyhow.


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

I honestly hated lower division math but excelled in the upper division courses. The highest class I took was Calculus and somehow earned an A. But if you asked me to divide a fraction by a fraction without using a calculator I'd fail horribly. But I can calculate the area under a curve like nobody's business.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

kittychris07 said:


> I wonder if people who use a lot of Ti are also good at math? ( xSTP and XNTP).


I never got anything less than an A for maths in school and went to University initially to major in Maths. That dropped to a Minor in the first year and then I switched to Chemistry in the second year. I still got top marks for Maths at Uni; it's just that as it got more and more abstract I lost interest.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

kittychris07 said:


> Although, one of my friends is an ISFJ and she's majoring in math. She says she's no good at math (she's just doing the major because she wants to be a teacher of math), but I think she is reasonably good. Math's such a difficult major anyhow.


Sounds like me  . I'm an ISFJ, I was a math major, and I'm a high school math teacher. And even though I don't say that I'm no good at math, that sounds like a silly thing an ISFJ would say.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Math is my favorite subject. I hated geometry though.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*On geometry...*



CaesAug said:


> Math is my favorite subject. I hated geometry though.


I'm not a fan of geometry either. I prefer the more abstract stuff where things can get kind of weird like picturing an 11-dimension matrix somehow. 

I had better scholarships to study Math than Biochemistry. I knew I'd be studying something that wasn't so nebulous like Art.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

The most favorite!


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Math has been one of my favorite and best subjects for as long as I can remember. An interesting observation, however, as someone else pointed out about themselves, I'm better and very complex work than I am at routine arithmetic (performing basic operations on fractions, while easy, is so mind-numbing for me, to provide an example). I suppose this might be because I like intellectual challenge, abstracts, problem solving, etc., I "outsource" basic calculation to a calculator while focusing my mental powers on actually solving the problem or learning the concept.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

I love math, I am a math minor.... i get a twisted satisfaction out of math tests and figuring out problems... but I know tons of Ti's who are math geniuses so I don't know if it has anything to do with Te.. or any function for that matter as I think there was an FJ or two who said they were math majors


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I remember someone on the forum saying that the functions don't dictate skills. So just because you're a certain type doesn't mean you can't be good at something.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

I am an INFP and a math major. Math has always been my best subject in school. I will admit, however, at times it has been the hardest subject for me to pay attention to because it seemed to lack a human element that many other subjects appear to possess. I still like and excel at the subject regardless.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Te tertiary...it counts. I'm pretty good at math. And I actually enjoy math, very mucho haha


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

You are all INTP wannabes :tongue:.

::Runs::


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Te is my 6th function. I was a math major in college and love math. Everyone is a Te user, even if it is in the 8th slot.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I’m awful at math.
Either that, or I just lose interest quickly.


----------

